# frage zu batch und date



## kubanese (29. November 2004)

guten morgen

also ich hab ein problem.

ich muss es irgendwie schaffen, dass ich das datum im format MM/TT ausgeben zu lassen.

mit dem normalen befehl date /T bzw echo %date% geht das irgendwie net.

kann mir jemand helfen. is dringend!
und danke schonmal im vorraus!  
mfg
kubanese


----------



## kubanese (29. November 2004)

habs schon gefunden.


----------



## moritzhof (30. August 2005)

hallo kubanese,
ist ja schön das du es gefunden hast. habe ein ähnliches problem - wäre klasse wenn du deine lösung auch hier kundtun würdest...
ich würde gerne in einer batch-datei das datum und die uhrzeit einlesen um mittels dieser zwei angaben eine datei zu erstellen, als in etwa so:

SET datum=%DATE%
SET zeit=%TIME%
SET log=K:\PapDes\log\HonPartner_%datum%_%zeit%.log
echo dateiinhalt>%log%

leider geht das so natürlich nicht, da dort "." punkte und ":" doppelpkte. im dateinamen enthalten sind - auf grund der formate...
ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen wie ich diese "sonderzeichen" entfernen kann, oder mir eben nur die zahlen ausgeben lasse. das ganze sollte am ende etwa so aussehen:

aus "30.08.2005" und "15:23" soll 
"30082005_1523.log" werden.

für deine/eure Hilfe schon mal vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Azi (31. August 2005)

Probiers mal damit:
%date:~0,2%%date:~3,2%%date:~6,4%_%time:~0,2%%time:~3,2%
%date:~0,2% gibt die Variable %date% ab Stelle 0 an, und zwar 2 Stellen weit. Ich hoffe, du hast es verstanden...


----------



## moritzhof (1. September 2005)

dankeschöb, habe eben eine weitere lösung gefunden:

FOR /F "tokens=1,2,3,4,5 delims=/. " %%a in ('date/T') do set datum=%%a%%b%%c%%d
FOR /F "tokens=1,2 delims=/: " %%a in ('time/T') do set zeit=%%a%%b

Dadurch steht in der Variablen 
- datum z.B. :  01092005
- zeit z.B. :  1102


----------

